# Aspiring Rapper Dies When Window Falls Down On Neck During Burglary



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jonathan Hernandez, 32, died while trying to burglarize home, investigators say 
Hernandez 'climbed into window of home' in Lehigh Acres, Florida, on Saturday 
But window collapsed on his neck, killing him, Lee County Sheriff's Office said
Hernandez leaves behind a fiancee, Patricia Duarte, and their five children 
Duarte said her fiance was a rapper and performer who went by name 'Taz UFO' 
She denies he tried to burglarize home and is calling for a 'proper investigation'










https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...dies-window-falls-neck-trying-break-home.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Time to ban windows.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Window doing window things to DinDu Nothing.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe it wasn't him breaking and entering . . . just his head . . . 

Trouble is . . . you can't get ahead that way . . . 

And I really think the sheriff should go head first into that investigation.

Then give his girlfriend a heads up on what he found.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have never read where anyone of these turds was guilty of any of the crimes.

Always good guys with 15 kids at home, in some cases 18 kids in three or four homes.

Like a good Christian spreading the word, they are always spreading the "seed".

Was the place haunted by the ghost of madam guillotine???

You know how ghost like to act out.:devil:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That must've been a damn heavy window. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

"He was such a good boy"


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you for the morning laugh!! 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Death by "very blunt guillotine"


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> Death by "very blunt guillotine"


Ghost's are innovative!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Could be the alarm system of the future. Mousetrap windows and doors.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> That must've been a damn heavy window.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My wife asked me about it earlier today.

Our old farmhouse when I was a kid . . . had those old windows with the steel weights on each side . . . rope up and around a pulley at the top on each side sash.

Most of the ropes had long since busted by the time we moved into the old place . . . and those windows were just plain heavy . . . maybe 40 lbs or so . . .

We lifted em up and pop had made sticks to put under them to hold em up about 18 to 20 inches. Woe unto you if you mistakingly knocked the stick out of the window.

I figured this is what our "would have been one day an international rap star" burglar did . . . hit the stick with his hand while head was stuck thru . . . probably hung and flopped like a chicken on a clothes line.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Jonathan Hernandez, 32, died while trying to burglarize home, investigators say
> Hernandez 'climbed into window of home' in Lehigh Acres, Florida, on Saturday
> But window collapsed on his neck, killing him, Lee County Sheriff's Office said
> Hernandez leaves behind a fiancee, Patricia Duarte, and their five children
> ...


Window 1
Dead ****** 0


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Robie said:


> "He was such a good boy"


The Michael Brown monument. Remember he was shot and killed fighting a cop and trying to take his gun after strong-arm robbery of a convenience store.https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CAIQjRxqFwoTCLDcza-j0-0CFQAAAAAdAAAAABAI


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Tanya49! said:


> Could be the alarm system of the future. Mousetrap windows and doors.


People, not very long ago, would plant thorny rose bushes in front of the windows as a deterrent. Also, you used to see all kinds of vases and glassware sitting on the sills...another possible alarm system.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Aspiring Rapper Dies When Window Falls Down On Neck During Burglary


Aspire no more.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> Aspire no more.


*EX*pire? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## UncleMorgan (Mar 19, 2018)

I wonder if it was a black assault window?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder if the homeowner slammed to window down on the the aspiring turd? His head looks like betel nut. 

Maybe he was looking for sheet music? But could he read it, or anything not in Espanyol????


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Home owner and window manufacture will be sued. Home owner will be charged with setting a trap causing death. No one should die for breaking into a home simple property crime . You can't even be arrested for it in many places now.. They should have left the door unlocked.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just desserts


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A pane in the neck.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> A pane in the neck.


:vs_lol:


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

Windows are racist. 

I took all of mine out.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

esmok said:


> Windows are racist.
> 
> I took all of mine out.


You shot them all?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It was an open and shut case.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> You shot them all?:vs_laugh:


He replaced them with Apples.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> It was an open and shut case.


Man you have a devilish sense of humor.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> SOCOM42 said:
> 
> 
> > You shot them all?
> ...


It took me a few minutes to get that. This is the forum with the intelligent, but unbalanced membership.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The police are reporting he was framed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> It took me a few minutes to get that. This is the forum with the intelligent, but unbalanced membership.


Would a reference to Linux been better?


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

"I can't breathe"


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

He was dying to get in.


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

Robie said:


> He was dying to get in.


Instead he died trying.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It was just then the aspiring rapper remembered something he hadn't paid attention to in school. Gravity.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes, he was in a bind.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> My wife asked me about it earlier today.
> 
> Our old farmhouse when I was a kid . . . had those old windows with the steel weights on each side . . . rope up and around a pulley at the top on each side sash.
> 
> ...


Good enough explanation for me. Good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

sasquatch said:


> good riddance to bad rubbish.


this!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

His nefarious endeavors really gave him a window into his future.

Okay, that's it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> His nefarious endeavors really gave him a window into his future.
> 
> Okay, that's it.


My belly hurts from laughing so,
Thank God you're finally gonna let it slide. :vs-kiss:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I lied...

The weight of the situation was more than his body could bear.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now we need to read it all.
"The sheriff’s office said that Hernandez has a lengthy history of run-ins with the law.

A public records search indicates that Hernandez, who also went by the name Jonathan Hernandez-Zuluaga, has been booked on several occasions for theft and larceny as well as driving without a license."

Then of course the he did do nutin

"Those who knew him, however, said that Hernandez was a kind person."
"Tyson Lane, a friend of Hernandez, describes a man who was generous and outgoing."
"He liked to have a good time,’ Lane said." On someone else money.
See line 1 again.
"Lane doesn’t accept the sheriff’s deputies' explanation that Hernandez died while trying to burglarize a home.

‘He is not a burglar. He’s not a thief. He’s not a bad guy,’ Lane said.

‘That’s not what he is.’"

"Duarte also said she doesn’t believe the investigators’ claims. She said she went to the home to have a look for herself.

‘Soon as I got there I’m like, “There’s no way. This isn’t what happened”,’ she said.

Duarte added: ‘I just need something to be done the right way. I need a proper investigation.

‘I need the actual truth to come to light.’ 

On Facebook and online, Duarte has been soliciting donations from supporters asking to help pay for funeral costs for Hernandez.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah, it's apparent the homeowners grabbed an innocent victim...drugged him...opened a window...placed his body outside the window and his head inside the window...then slammed the window shut and killed him.

Yup. makes sense.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## InTheMargins (May 9, 2020)

It took me two days to (find) and come back to this post just to say ...

Thank You!!!


----------

